# Cinnamon x Pied



## Madi.N (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi everyone
I am new to breeding and I am thinking of buying this lovely pair in my area. But I don't know what mutations their babies will be. The female is cinnamon and the male is light pied. Is cinnamon a sex related mutation so will I be able to know the sexes of the babies based on the colour? What mutations/coloured babies would I get from this pair.

To see a picture go to 
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/thorn...-170/349331470

Thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The female is actually whiteface cinnamon, and her face is so white that "she" might actually be a "he" (or it might just be bad lighting). Cinnamon is a sex-linked mutation, but the inheritance rules are complicated - you won't get any cinnamon babies at all unless the male is split cinnamon. If you want to learn more about how sex-linked genes work, there's an explanation at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26845

If there are no hidden splits and the cinnamon is really a female, all you will get from this pair is normal grey babies with an assortment of splits. From http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html :


Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon
Fatheried

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon}

female offspring:
100% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface

But if the female is split to pied (carrying the pied gene in other words) you can get pied babies of both sexes. If the male is split to whiteface you can get whiteface babies of both sexes - they will hatch out with white fuzz instead of yellow. If the male is split to any of the sex-linked mutations (cinnamon, lutino, pearl) you can get female chicks in the case of lutino and/or pearl, and both sexes in the case of cinnamon.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32033

Tielfan this was a double thread so the real thread is here.


----------

